# Circle Hook Rigged Ballyhoo



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish I was posting a fishing report, but there was no trip for me this week so I had to live vicariously. To that end: I published a blog on how to do a ballyhoo circle hook rig complete with a how to video! I know, it can't hold a candle to actually going fishing, but it will just have to help me scratch the its for a few days 

Check it out at http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Pretty cool, except I couldn't see everything happening because of the words on the screen.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll get that edited


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Bill Me said:


> I'll get that edited


Good Deal. I'm very new to trying to learn any type of Blue Water fishing, so I am following your "how to's". thanks for taking the time for us newbies.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Labeling on video better now?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Bill Me said:


> Labeling on video better now?


Yes, I can see what you were doing now. Rock and Roll !
Thanks,


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Excellent. Thanks for letting me know


----------

